# Live and DVR streaming works with iOS, not Windows



## Sean Perdew (Jan 22, 2017)

I have a Genie HR44-700 that is connected on WiFi to my home network. I can stream live 'in home only' channels and DVR content to my iPhone and iPad with no problem. But the playback to a browser on Windows PC is often impossible. In the browser, I cannot see the current playlist on the Genie (but do on iPhone). In the browser, I can rarely stream the 'in home' stations. I have tried Chrome, Firefox, IE and Edge - all with the same results.

My PC is on wired ethernet, but to the same subnet as the WiFi connected Genie. I've also tried this on a laptop connected on same WiFi as Genie.

Any solutions?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

You can't stream your playlist using a browser. As a matter of fact unless you can get the old GenieGo app to work on your PC, there is currently no way to stream your playlist to your PC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Perdew (Jan 22, 2017)

OK - But shouldn't I be able to stream the in-home live programming on PC?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes, assuming you are in home 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Perdew (Jan 22, 2017)

That is the problem. I am home, on the same subnet as my Genie (normally using wired LAN, though) but I can't access any of the in-home programming. For example NFL Game Day prime shows as wifi/in-home. The "checking streaming options" for for a minute or so, but then simply says "To rune to this show, your computer must be joined to the same Wi-Fi network as your received". I've tried this on a laptop using WiFi, but get the same answer.

What is the actual (technical) requirement for this? What is it looking for?


----------



## Jasqid (Oct 26, 2008)

Welcome to DirecTV "Everywhere". Everywhere but on your windows devices. I have been asking for an updated windows app platform for years and it falls on silent ears. The Twitter @DirecTVService got back to me to "download the app from the app store", Clueless Morons.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Jasqid said:


> Welcome to DirecTV "Everywhere". Everywhere but on your windows devices. I have been asking for an updated windows app platform for years and it falls on silent ears. The Twitter @DirecTVService got back to me to "download the app from the app store", Clueless Morons.


I run them on Windows. I go to the DTV website, Login, get the guide on the screen, click on watch online, click on the program. You do have to download the DTV player by CISCO systems.
My DTV receivers are not connected to the internet. I run the programs that show the Wi-Fi symbol with the plus sign after it. Once in awhile they say I must have my receiver connected to run them, like CNBC.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

And I've got my PC to work the way Jimmie describes it. No App, just using their Web site.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

So there is currently no app for watching DVR recordings on your PC? I've been using the Android app on my tablet and phone, but my wife doesn't use devices like that and would like to watch from her PC. Any suggestions?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

the2130 said:


> So there is currently no app for watching DVR recordings on your PC? I've been using the Android app on my tablet and phone, but my wife doesn't use devices like that and would like to watch from her PC. Any suggestions?


Is been said you can use an android emulator. But there is nothing official.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

I run the Nox android emulator on my windows laptop. Runs Android apps including the DirecTV app.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks, I'll give that a try.


----------



## Jasqid (Oct 26, 2008)

I have tried an android emulator. The streaming TV experience is bad even on my high end PC. Video is choppy and the audio lags. I have manipulated the emulator setting to try and speed it up but it's just not a viable option IMO.

As for those of you that like going to the website, have at it. But its not the same experience. The clunky DTV software that downloads just to stream the live TV is horrible and doesn't always work. You only have access to certain channels and nothing from your DVR playlist. The iOS and Droid apps brings your entire DVR playlist and all subbed channels to Live TV Streaming. I am simply asking for the same app/store experience in the Windows store so that I can enjoy my service on all my devices. PC - Surface Pro and Windows Phone.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

The quality on the android emulator in streaming mode is the same as on Android. Terrible. Maybe that's a reason they have not gone for devices with larger screens.


----------



## Skarzon (Oct 2, 2006)

Just chiming in that I have the same issues. In home streaming to PC is horrible in a browser and it doesn't recognize my PCs as being on the same network (they are on the same subnet), so I can only view channels with the wireless+ symbols and can't even see anything above channel 202 in the guide for online viewing.

I've tried:
- Cat5 to the HR44 with Cat 5 to the PC
- Wireless to the HR44 with Wireless to the PC
- Tried on PC with 2.4GHZ wireless
- Tried on PC with 5.0GHZ wireless
- Tried combinations of the above. 

Thoughts on how to get this working?

The only way I can see below channel 202 (locals) is on an android phone or tablet but the quality/experience (crashing, buffering, optimizing, pixelating...) is so bad it is almost unwatchable. My internet connection and in home router are both very good and have no issues with multiple people streaming simultaneously from other services. 

Tried the Nox emulator but the D* App constantly crashes (on both Phone and Tablet versions) and the quality continues to be terrible. 

How do other providers stack up?


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

It's sad. I have Directv2PC still on one of my laptops and it works just as well today as it did when it was released. Not sure why they cant just give us that. I'd give my right arm for a cracked version of it.


----------



## Jasqid (Oct 26, 2008)

Xsabresx said:


> It's sad. I have Directv2PC still on one of my laptops and it works just as well today as it did when it was released. Not sure why they cant just give us that. I'd give my right arm for a cracked version of it.


Yeah, that worked better than the GenieGo software. The only problem I had with it was its goofy licensing. I would reinstall windows and have to use a new email address to install it.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

Xsabresx said:


> It's sad. I have Directv2PC still on one of my laptops and it works just as well today as it did when it was released. Not sure why they cant just give us that. I'd give my right arm for a cracked version of it.


 Where can I get hold of this app?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

dod1450 said:


> Where can I get hold of this app?


You can't. Its gone.


----------

